# 1st May Walking Challenge



## MummyToAmberx

Thought id set this up, can all start on 1st of the month :)

Im going reset my ticker!

Anyone welcome.

Just set yourself a goal and complete it by end of May.

Im going set myself a goal of 50miles again, as im also looking at completing at least 30miles on mountain bike.


----------



## Faythe

Count me in!

It's my Birthday on the 1st too :haha:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Faythe said:


> Count me in!
> 
> It's my Birthday on the 1st too :haha:

:thumbup:

what better way to start than rack up some miles lol x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

no-one?


----------



## Faythe

Ah, they've all given up Lei!

For obvious reasons, I didn't get out to go to Swinley for a walk as I was busy rushing about shopping etc!

Going for a walk this evening, though!

How're you doing so far? :hugs:


----------



## Faythe

Lei, I might be selling my Polar HRM - getting one with more features. If I do decide to get the newer one, I was wanting £40 for this one which includes the transmitter and belt (and postage!)

Let me know if you're interested hun :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Faythe said:


> Lei, I might be selling my Polar HRM - getting one with more features. If I do decide to get the newer one, I was wanting £40 for this one which includes the transmitter and belt (and postage!)
> 
> Let me know if you're interested hun :)

I'll message you x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Faythe said:


> Ah, they've all given up Lei!
> 
> For obvious reasons, I didn't get out to go to Swinley for a walk as I was busy rushing about shopping etc!
> 
> Going for a walk this evening, though!
> 
> How're you doing so far? :hugs:

im surprized not more after all its free :haha:

enjoy your walk, has sun been shining?

ive covered 1m today.

cant see me getting much done this weeek as my grans down, shes old i cant drag her along so may just try get miles down on bike in evening when oh home x


----------



## Faythe

MummyToAmberx said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Ah, they've all given up Lei!
> 
> For obvious reasons, I didn't get out to go to Swinley for a walk as I was busy rushing about shopping etc!
> 
> Going for a walk this evening, though!
> 
> How're you doing so far? :hugs:
> 
> im surprized not more after all its free :haha:
> 
> enjoy your walk, has sun been shining?
> 
> ive covered 1m today.
> 
> cant see me getting much done this weeek as my grans down, shes old i cant drag her along so may just try get miles down on bike in evening when oh home xClick to expand...

It has been! We were going to go to Swinley Forest but there have been like 2 or 3 fires since Saturday, so after my workout (in a mojo!) we're going to go for a quick 2.5m walk around the lake and area.

True, but it means people have to get off their backsides and actually do something. 

How're you enjoying biking? xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Faythe said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Ah, they've all given up Lei!
> 
> For obvious reasons, I didn't get out to go to Swinley for a walk as I was busy rushing about shopping etc!
> 
> Going for a walk this evening, though!
> 
> How're you doing so far? :hugs:
> 
> im surprized not more after all its free :haha:
> 
> enjoy your walk, has sun been shining?
> 
> ive covered 1m today.
> 
> cant see me getting much done this weeek as my grans down, shes old i cant drag her along so may just try get miles down on bike in evening when oh home xClick to expand...
> 
> It has been! We were going to go to Swinley Forest but there have been like 2 or 3 fires since Saturday, so after my workout (in a mojo!) we're going to go for a quick 2.5m walk around the lake and area.
> 
> True, but it means people have to get off their backsides and actually do something.
> 
> How're you enjoying biking? xxClick to expand...

ohh i never seen anything about that. 
you still doing weights? 
i was looking at local events was some walking ones, it was 26 mile long, no thank you! not in one day

yeah thats hard bit actually getting up and going. 

im loving it, i would spend whole day on bike before had amber so feeling great xx


----------



## Faythe

MummyToAmberx said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Ah, they've all given up Lei!
> 
> For obvious reasons, I didn't get out to go to Swinley for a walk as I was busy rushing about shopping etc!
> 
> Going for a walk this evening, though!
> 
> How're you doing so far? :hugs:
> 
> im surprized not more after all its free :haha:
> 
> enjoy your walk, has sun been shining?
> 
> ive covered 1m today.
> 
> cant see me getting much done this weeek as my grans down, shes old i cant drag her along so may just try get miles down on bike in evening when oh home xClick to expand...
> 
> It has been! We were going to go to Swinley Forest but there have been like 2 or 3 fires since Saturday, so after my workout (in a mojo!) we're going to go for a quick 2.5m walk around the lake and area.
> 
> True, but it means people have to get off their backsides and actually do something.
> 
> How're you enjoying biking? xxClick to expand...
> 
> ohh i never seen anything about that.
> you still doing weights?
> i was looking at local events was some walking ones, it was 26 mile long, no thank you! not in one day
> 
> yeah thats hard bit actually getting up and going.
> 
> im loving it, i would spend whole day on bike before had amber so feeling great xxClick to expand...

Yeah another big fire today, so all the roads closed. Was a nightmare getting home!

Yeah still doing my weights and loving it. 

26 miles, in a day?! Hmmm, I'd give that a miss too lol.

Bikes are great, free transport, non polluting and great for keeping fit. I don't get out moutain biking enough these days. My friend is attached to his new GF, so he rarely comes out anymore :shrug:

I see the fatbuster thread has gone quiet..... do you think people have thrown the towel in? xx

EDIT: I'm adding 1 mile to my ticker. I did ALOT of walking yesterday around town!


----------



## blondeNklutzi

I would like to join, if I may? I'm going to set a pretty modest goal of 20 miles this month as I'm running about doing graduation and new job things and quite often don't get home until dark. But LO loves to go out in his stroller, so a walk is good for both of us!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Yeah sure, good luck.

I got couple 3m in lastvweek that was it but out at shops etc walking with my gran.
Didnt get on bike at weekend cuz of rain, not been out so far this week cuz of the rain. 
Looking getting on bike thiscweekend but forecast aint looking good.


----------



## Jellycat

Right I might be a late starter but I'm in ;-)

As we have 18 days left in the month my goal this month is 18 miles


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Good luck jellycat!

I think i over targeted mine this month, after my gran stopping. then had a lot rain so far this month. 

I'll get done best i can :)


----------



## Jellycat

Well so far done 1.5 miles this morning at the gym so 16.5 to go


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Woo!

That on treadmill? :)


----------



## Jellycat

Yeah as I went to gym this morning, hoping to carry lo out layer for a walk if it doesnt rain too


----------



## Faythe

I'm going for a long walk in a bit :)


----------



## Jellycat

Have fun faythe !

Been to the gym and did 3.5 miles this morning on the treadmill on flat to gradient 4, even managed an extra minute running ..... 12 miles to go


----------



## lucky3

hi guys,

inspired by Jelly...can i be a late joiner too? i will say 16 miles :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

go for it lucky3!!

weather still poor here!

i think going change my ticker its impossible now


----------



## Faythe

I might have to start adding my running miles to my walking ticker, as with running, mountain biking, weights, working, blah blah blah - I seem to have run out of time to actually take my time to 'walk' :haha::haha:


----------



## Jellycat

Yay lucky glad you came and joined!

I tackled 4.5 miles today so I now have 11 to complete. I doubt I'll be able to knock anything off tomorrow as I'm hoping to visit my sil.

Faythe - where do you find the time ?!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Feel same faythe aint enough hours in the day lately x


----------



## Faythe

Jellycat said:


> Yay lucky glad you came and joined!
> 
> I tackled 4.5 miles today so I now have 11 to complete. I doubt I'll be able to knock anything off tomorrow as I'm hoping to visit my sil.
> 
> Faythe - where do you find the time ?!

I have no idea! Haha!



MummyToAmberx said:


> Feel same faythe aint enough hours in the day lately x

No, there isn't! By the time I get home from work, cook, clean and workout then it's time for bed :haha: x


----------



## Jellycat

5 miles done today at the gym so I've 6 left, I'm going to see how much I can do upto end of the month to gage what my target should be for next month


----------



## MummyToAmberx

hey jellycat, how long did that take you to do? well done, i managed get in 0.9 today :)


----------



## Jellycat

Took me 50 minutes on the treadmill with varying gradients of flat upto gradient 5 with a couple of 1 minute runs. If I hadn't of gone to the gym today I doubt I would of walked so far it was really busy on the machines as a class got cancelled so I just stayed on the treadmill for cardio.

I doubt I'll walk anywhere tomorrow, especially if it's raining.

Do you have a set rout for your walks or do you mix it up abit? I've got two routes that i take but think I need to try something different as it can be quite boring seeing the same things each time.


----------



## lucky3

i have completed my walking challenge for May - guess i underestimated what i can do...thanks for inspiring me to do so much :)

i am going to look for new routes this week, as we live in the sticks, there is plenty of choice :)

xx


----------



## Jellycat

Completed my challenge on the last day lol

Total 20.5 miles but that was walking and jogging.

I think I might of calculated last week wrong as can't see how I did 5 miles in 50 minutes whereas it took me 14 minutes to do one mile today .... Ummm confused.com


----------



## CottlestonPie

I'm disappointed that I missed out on this so im doing one for June... Only 20 miles to start with though x


----------



## lucky3

yay, lei are you doing a June one?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hiya sorry!!

i didnt complete mine, amount of crap days in may! boo weather boo!

I can start a june one, or if you want to do it thats cool :D


----------



## bump_wanted

Oooo i want to do a june thing!! I really need to boost my exercise what kinda challenge is it? Xx


----------



## MrsKippling

Im in for June :D how do you ladies track your miles? Im going to aim to do 20miles this month xx


----------



## Jellycat

I use imapmyrun on my phone as tracks distance and times. Or I use the treadmill at the gym which is easier as of this week ad they have put a km to mile conversion on each machine.


----------

